
Sony Attempts to Trademark “Let’s Play” – It’s as Bad as It Sounds - rb2e
http://ryanmorrisonlaw.com/scea-attempts-to-trademark-lets-play-its-as-bad-as-it-sounds/
======
hackertux
Dell tried to trademark "cloud computing". Dell's application (serial number
77139082) was made in early 2007 to the US Patent and Trademark Office,
apparently in connection with data center products and services that it was
promoting around that time. Maybe if they'd trademark it, we could go back to
calling servers "servers".

[http://tarr.uspto.gov/servlet/tarr?regser=serial&entry=77139...](http://tarr.uspto.gov/servlet/tarr?regser=serial&entry=77139082)

------
Kovah
It's the same crap like when King.com registered the trademark for "saga" and
"candy"..

------
dovdov
Let's Play don't buy Sony then.

~~~
kwhitefoot
Been playing that ever since they tried to deliver a root kit to my PC. They
were out of luck on mine because, of course, it was running Debian. But one of
my children was not so lucky.

~~~
dawnbreez
Details? I've never heard of this happening before.

~~~
gmb2k1
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sony_BMG_copy_protection_rootk...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sony_BMG_copy_protection_rootkit_scandal)

